# Outer V problems....



## Stephie Baby (Jun 2, 2008)

I really can't figure out how to make that outer V shape on my eyelid. I have that stupid fold of skin and it almost completely covers the outer corners of my eyes. My crease starts at the outer corner of my eye  because of the fold. If anyone has small eyelids or hooded eyes, PLEASE give me some pointers on how to get the outer V shape. TIA!!!


----------



## foomph (Jun 3, 2008)

Ha!  I was just thinking the SAME thing when I had this problem on Sunday.  if anyone has any ideas please help us!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

This is from a website, it may help u out a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These eyes are set so the natural crease in the eyelid is not readily seen. Highlighting the brow bone and lining the lash base gives hooded eyes an alluring shape. 

To enhance hooded eyes:

Apply a medium to dark shadow on the crease and hooded area.
Sweep a lighter shadow on the brow bone and on the inside corner of the eye.
Draw a very thin line along the top lash line (to keep the eye looking open) and smudge with a cotton swab.
Apply black mascara to upper lashes.
Line upper lash-line only. Gradually soften shadow as you approach the brow.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 3, 2008)

The best demonstration of creating an outer V I have seen is a YouTube video from Marlena (MakeupGeek). Here is the video: YouTube - How to Define the Outer V

Here's the channel: YouTube - MakeupGeekTV's Channel
I love her tutorials!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 3, 2008)

That's a great tut, and really one of the best I've seen on explaining the outer V. I do mine differently because my eyes are shaped differently, but I'm still playing around with Marlena's technique too.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_The best demonstration of creating an outer V I have seen is a YouTube video from Marlena (MakeupGeek). Here is the video: YouTube - How to Define the Outer V

Here's the channel: YouTube - MakeupGeekTV's Channel
I love her tutorials!_

 
I can really recommend this tutorial!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ I was so excited when I saw this video because I have always seen her FOTDs and said 'I love her eyeshadow placement and shape!'


----------



## macedout (Jun 4, 2008)

has anyone used either the 272 or 275 angled brush she mention for making the outer v, and if so, is it a MH?


----------



## TDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

To me the BY FAR easiest way is to take the 239 (its the perfect width) dipped in a dark shadow.  Put one end on your outer eye corner and the other end with the outer edge of your eyebrow.  Just angle it so that the flat tip lies on that invisible line.  Don't sweep or rub it, just touch the brush here.  Then take the same brush with the same color and touch it again where that line meets your crease along the crease.  
Next, take the 219 dipped in the same color shadow (should be the darkest color you're using) and kind of smudge and fill the v shape you made inward toward your lid.  
I always do this AFTER I apply my lid color.


----------

